# Need help overall !



## shackleton30 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm building a TV specific room with a 7.1 surround system. 

The room is 16 feet long ,11 feet wide. at the tv end of the room ceiling height is 10'6" the rearward part of the room is 8' tiered for two rows of seats.

TV is undecided . Right now we have a Samsung pedestal 56"1080p . Tuner is a Harman AVR630, and speakers are Polk all around. 

front channels are Polk rt 138's 
centers are undecided
rears are a bipole/dipole model Polk that I cant remember model # 
sub is a psw202 

I need help everywhere here. I'm not looking for perfection, just the best I can with what I have. Of course with time I will improve as I go. 

The room has to have the rear speakers on the rear wall . The entry door is on the left rear of the room.

The room is sheetrock all around with 2x4 construction walls 2x8 floors with osb decking& carpet flooring

Probably too much useless info. I just need to know best starting basics on speaker height and location.

would I be better going to in wall speakers in the back and sides? 

You'll need to dumb it down for me. Some of the stuff you guys deal with is so far above me at this point.

Thanks again, Louie


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Where will your seating be located? On the back wall, midways? That will help determine your possible placement for your speakers.


----------



## shackleton30 (Jan 13, 2014)

The seating will be couch at back wall, and love seat on middle tier(middle of room).


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Center should have the same drivers as your fronts


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/58807-first-reflection-points.html

some reading material


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would stay away from "in-wall" speakers if possible. For the $'s you'll spend on quality, you can get better for cheaper with bookshelves.

And that back couch will need to be off the rear wall. 4 feet may be too much for your room, but do the best you can stand.


----------



## shackleton30 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Andre, 
Theres so much info on this sight finding specifics is harder than what I would have thought.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I would stay away from "in-wall" speakers if possible. For the $'s you'll spend on quality, you can get better for cheaper with bookshelves.
> 
> And that back couch will need to be off the rear wall. 4 feet may be too much for your room, but do the best you can stand.


I agree with this. Rather than giving you suggestions, how about you give us a budget.:T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If the couch has to stay on the back wall a 5.1 speaker setup will be better than the 7.1.
Due to my room layout one of my surrounds is above a door (I got the biggest one that would fit) and the other is on the back wall above the seating. The speakers are angled down to point at the seating.
You just need to do the best you can and try not to stress out about it not being perfect.


----------



## shackleton30 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm trying to keep within $5000, construction and all. That being said. I'm doing aloth of the work. I'm not upgrading the tv right now, but will in a couple months. I've spent about $2000 so far on lumber and some outsourced plumbing and construction.


----------

